# 2nd Order X-Over reverse the woofer?



## Veltinorian (Dec 28, 2009)

I wasnt quite sure what the phase is doing between the tweeter annd the woofer. Thats why u ran some simulations. Crossover frequency is 1.9kHz.

Obove is tweeter air motion transformer AMT, thats why purely resistive.

Below is the woofer, having 0,7mH inductance and 5.8 Ohm active reistance. 


I reversed the polarity of the Oscilloscope and voilla, channels are in phase.



The thing is when i meassure the current through the R (which is voice coil dc resistance) i get the follwing. What should i do, any ideas? Thanks



The reversed Osci, shows no phase difference when woofer (or tweeter for that matter) is reversed:


----------



## lorenzorten (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow, you got the BRAIN! Its really cool!


----------

